# First Exposure to Hunting



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I have an opportunity to take Laika out with some friends this weekend for a quail hunt. 

I don't hunt (used to many years ago), but would like to expose Laika to the environment; my friends who don't own a dog (but have had GSP for hunting in the past) would potentially like to train Laika for hunting (but from what I gather, there is a difference between training GSP and V's?).

I was wondering if taking her out in the field is a good idea, or are there other things I should do before exposing her to this type of action. Laika has shown no fear of loud noises, and definitely shows a drive for birding (to the point I am considering taking up hunting just for her). 

Her and I would be off away from the guns, especially in the beginning until she showed she was ok with everything--last thing I want is to make her fearful of gun shots!

Your thoughts on how to best approach this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

La - the answer is NO - till your pup has been broken 2 bird then gun - you haVe a better chance of winning the lottery than having a gundog !!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Laika, I agree completely with REM.

Birds, YES. The more the better. Gun, NO, unless you can be a long way away! You want to go out with a seasoned pointing breed hunter and learn how it is done. Grab some bird dog training books. Do you have a blank gun? 

Better to take the pup out for a AKC Junior Hunt Test or Puppy or Derby stake where you will be surrounded by pointing dog people.

I must have spent a year on every other Saturday driving 60 miles each way to work Bailey with a guy who really understood how to bring out the best in my dog. 

RBD


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

McCraith and RBD,

Thank you both for your input. I will put off the trip this weekend, and instead take the pup hiking in this beautiful fall weather we are having. 

RBD, any particular recommendations for books?

Thanks again!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Best Way to Train Your Gun Dog: The Delmar Smith Method (edition 1977)
by Bill Tarrant

I'd start with this one. Take your time and I didn't have any idea what I was doing five years ago. Find "mentors" that understand pointing breeds. They will be happy to help if you have desire and motivation to learn.

P.S., the difference between a GSP and a Vizsla is minimal. Just the Vizsla won't take as harsh a training method as a GSP but is considered smarter and knows how to "shut down." tracking, pointing and retrieving basics are the same.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - I shoot over a lot GSP - with V's just a look VVill break their hearts - LOL


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Book- Training with Mo. By Maurice Lindley. Its very easy to read, well written and Mo is a genius with dogs. The advantage of Mo's book over Delmar's is that it is more current and easy for a new person to read. Nothing against Delmars book, they have read them and own both. Excellent books. Just like Mo better. And he has trained some of the members dogs here.

I agree with the other guys. You dont want to have a bunch of gunfire going off over your dog. But, is it possible to take the dog and run the dogs on the birds with no shooting? Would your friends allow for that? That bird exposure would be extremely valuable for the dog to be exposed to birds like that.


----------



## Tika V (Jan 30, 2013)

Mo and his book have done wonders for my V. He greatest dogman i've had the pleasure to meet. My tika spent 2 months at mos kennel this past summer to straighten out the rookie training mistakes i had made and get her back on track. When i picked her up he spent 2 days with just me and her in the field. I learned more in those 2 days than i would in a lifetime going at it alone. His book is great and his methods are low presure, perfect for V's


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mike - sorry I'm short & 2 the point - if you did not ask the ? - there would V no reply - have a great off lead walk - the PUP is in great hands !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Tika said:


> Mo and his book have done wonders for my V. He greatest dogman i've had the pleasure to meet. My tika spent 2 months at mos kennel this past summer to straighten out the rookie training mistakes i had made and get her back on track. When i picked her up he spent 2 days with just me and her in the field. I learned more in those 2 days than i would in a lifetime going at it alone. His book is great and his methods are low presure, perfect for V's


Mo is a great man, always willing to help folks out. He has helped me numerous times. He has training sessions basically to whomever wants to show up and he works with the owners and dogs to help them along. Not many pros do that for free.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

McCraith, no problems with short replies here 

Hiking & hitting one of our last surviving book stores this weekend to see if they carry a copy of Mo's book ( if not, it's to Amazon I go).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I admire Laika's head shot every time you post. She has a beautiful head.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks TR 

She can be pretty photogenic on those rare occasions she is holding still ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like its out of stock on Amazon. Try ordering it from the author http://www.pineyrunkennel.com/store.php or http://www.gundogsupply.com/training-with-mo.html

Another good resource is the DVD set from Perfection Kennels, Perfect Start and Perfect Finish. I only have the first one because it's pricey. The instruction is very clear and it's also useful to see how different dogs react.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

His or Her inner self

Your abilities and earned work bench can speed this process some

but there pups

it can be progressive but it must be fun as well.

with breaks

with the road work and pre rules going in will also be a start when he or she is ready to rumble 

and most pointers

the day or date could be even a different month  per working the Pups 

The reaction the introduction to as pups to birds live early really helps miles going in and a great cap gun bang bang not so near but not so far 

as they pre set down there points is a great taster and watch the reaction

A set back or a bigger push forward will be the next choice

never over push a V

and there life work bench begins to grow.

As Your skills must grow with the great mate.

The answer your never done on learning, education and teaching and risking for Reds 

Zero real guides, or advanced skilled hunters on wild birds only

would even dare speak of such topics until at least year 10

and 5 mates served

other then please reach out and help me some 

Real life is so much fun.

Setting birds for pups is a great learning Tool

and exposure for Children

Then you get them out

on raw wild conditions

or there learning curve stopped there.

Wild birds do not stay and do not get kicked out of set cover planters

they hear you there running and on flight and fast

this is why working great fields

you have 2 or 3 stoppers at the back door. 

As the Leader works the mates and 2 or 3 hunters in a formed slow moving line 

the birds will feel and sense the stoppers as well and Pressure 

and that's where the V will push them

and that's the real Bang zone.

Make it a great day for Reds kids and less'




The real facts a planted bird does not matter which kinds

do not respond as a wild keen birds will or can

they were reduced by man in foods and pens and hand sets and conditions there placed in

this fears them and over loads them to just stay hold and wait

they have zero natural earned codes to survive 

and planted bird sites do not produce even a distance close 100th to a wild raw lands that bring far more risks and tons more demands on your earned skills and your pointers

they are great for learning TOOL and very young kids and puppies maybe 1 season max 2 max these times 

the rest they soon they reduce your mates learning curve and yours

as there not raw real and natures codes .

You earned little you learned less and you shot a dull placed bird near a gravel road or interstate

A skilled pointer will even expose this and look back and say

Really? :

Baby Willow will never be exposed to one

she dislikes lack of passions and courage and park like zoo's 



"Wetlands" many other skill sets and demands 

Ducks I can turn them on a dime

calling skills go way back

when the masses come

you Must tell all hunters No Group shootings and or sky busting

One must pick each bird one at a time and You can never shoot at a group

this is the biggest mistake

when we work with the youth

shot only 1

then lead 2 some fun

will swing them in again 



Your decoy setting skills your blinds your calling abilities and choices will stack the meat and did you match the lands in dress and gear used

but you must shoot one at a time 

even in groups of hundreds when they come in.

each is earned 1 at a time


----------

